# How to use two monitors at the same time while gaming



## Purkinje (Jul 9, 2007)

It would be really nice if I could use both monitors regularly while also gaming (mainly starcraft). what do I need to do to allow it to use both while gaming?
Thanks


----------



## emaster (Sep 21, 2007)

hi,
you want to both monitors display your game or only 1 and other - some else?

Anyway, you must configure your video card settings for clone or spread modes... This must help


----------



## GDkitty (Sep 21, 2007)

I think it may all depend on the game.. i know in games that ONLY run in full screen mode, on my dual screen setup, i can still see stuff on my 2nd monitor, but when i click on anything, it essentialy minimises the game (like alt+tab out of it).

Most newer games, will give you the option to run them windowed. Thats what i do, run the game windowed, but bump the rez so it is up to pretty much full screen, then i can still access the stuff on the other screen.

Very helpful with WoW, having TS and Thottbot.com running on the other.


----------



## emaster (Sep 21, 2007)

Well I'm playing WoW on full screen with TS and using Atlas Loot addon (have 2 lvl 70 chars). And I'm fine with that. =)


----------



## Purkinje (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok. I was asking if I could play one game on one monitor and do something else in the other.


----------



## GDkitty (Sep 21, 2007)

Like i said, it may all depend on the game and its settings


----------

